# Black+ tabby= mostly black with white belly?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I think I should read up fur color genetics but I would appreciatte it if somebody can tell me "off-the-bat" the following maternal genealogy
grandparents blackgranma + tabby grampa
parents tabby mom + black dad
kitten black with white belly
Not a tux, just a white belly. Would that come from the tabby ancestors since they carry different colors or the black who can also carry white genes?
Most likely that litter had several parents as normal but not other colors that we know of in the neiborhood only black and tabbies.
He has 2 black and 1 tabby sibblings..they are ferals.
Thank-you!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Cat genetics is not more forte, however I think this thread is best suited for the Breeding forum.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

this is the breeding forum and sorry I can't help just thought I should say.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Normally two cats without white spotting can't produce offspring with white spotting since normal white spotting is inherited dominant. 

However, there might exist a recessive type of white spot-gene, but little is known about this gene. But since we're talking about cats that roam freely I'd guess the named father isn't the father, at least not to the whole litter.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Pretty-Kitty said:


> this is the breeding forum and sorry I can't help just thought I should say.


Padunk probably moved this thread to Breeding. He has the great powers of a moderator! :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, I moved it from Cat Chat.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh right sorry :?


----------

